# I have questions about diy relabeling



## Shelli07 (Aug 7, 2017)

Hey y'all,

I'm new and have questions on how i can reliable my own t-shirts. I bought a screen print kit from Michaels but is clueless on what to do next. I want to make my own transfer labels and i am trying to a void paying set up fees to companiers plus the pride of the labels just for the tagless tag. Does anyone know how I can do this myself?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

1. Create your label artwork.

2. Using your artwork, follow the instructions you received with your print kit to create a screen.

3. Print using the instructions you received with your kit.


----------



## Shelli07 (Aug 7, 2017)

Thank you but the kit doesn't say anything about a transfer. It tells you how to screen print on a garment but no info on the paper to use, and the steps to make a transfer


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

There is a sub section on here about Plastisol transfers. Take a look around in there and/or search DIY Plastisol Transfers.

From what I have read, the hard part of creating Plastisol transfers is correctly curing the ink on the transfer paper, not too much, not too little. Else they will ultimately fail after being heat pressed onto a garment. So you need a decent conveyor oven in order to cure them with any reliability ... so much for doing this on a budget.

Much simpler just to directly screen print the neck labels to the garments. Most use a medium gray ink so it is less likely to show through on the other side.

Of course, WAY more simple to forget about replacing the neck label. No worries about labeling something the wrong size or fitting on all the fabric content, care instructions, and country of origin information.

Hang tags are a simpler and easier method of branding your garments if you must--and they are great if your garments will be sold in brick-n-mortar shops. Else, just another thing for customers to fuss with a moment and throw away.


----------



## Shelli07 (Aug 7, 2017)

Thank you. Have you tried oven curing? I've heard it can be done but not sure about the quality


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

I looked into making Plastisol transfers, but decided it was beyond my abilities--I do not have the space for a conveyor oven.

I decided to go with hang tags for shirts I sell wholesale, and nothing for shirts I directly retail. The reason? Whether directly screen printing the labels or using transfers made for me, labeling essentially doubles the time and labor I have into each shirt, but it does not double the price I can sell it for ... so why bother?


Oh, you are asking about curing Plastisol transfers in a kitchen oven? *Forget about it.* The stuff you read about curing Plastisol printed on a shirt does not directly apply to curing Plastisol printed on transfer paper.

Have you looked at threads about printing Plastisol transfers? Here is one from an experienced screen printer who ran into problems when they tried to print transfers.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t441313.html


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Having plastisol transfers made by folks who only do that is the right way to go. Cheap, and no hassle on your end trying to make them yourself.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html


----------

